# Change font size in Outlook nav & reading pane



## Kildes (Sep 13, 2004)

How can I make a global change in font size in the outlook 

navigation pane?
reading pane?
message pane? (affecting all folders)

Thanks
jeff


----------



## SteveyBoy (Sep 16, 2004)

I dont think there is a general rule that allows you to change all fonts within Outlook, you can change the message body font and so on through tools options, but display fonts have to be changed seperately I'm afraid, unless there's something I dont know!!! :redface:


----------

